# Pressure foam under large aquarium advice



## bradleyheathhays (Oct 19, 2011)

Setting up a 72" long 125 gal on a support I already know is irregular so I need to compensate all that I can. I've run up on this Youtube video showing the use of what is called pressure foam or possibly polystrom to help compensate for my kind of tank support issue. I've searched a couple online aquarium supply stores but I haven't been able to turn up any such product.

Here's the video...
Make sure you have polystrom under you aquarium or it may c - YouTube

Did a search on polystrom and it seems like it's out of Australia, and I'm guessing there's a US equivalent.

Does anyone know where I should look for this kind of foam?

Thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Listening to the voice in video he says polystyrene foam.That would be common white or blue building foam found at lowes or HD.Commonly known as EPS it is sold in 2x8 and 2x4 foot sheets in varying thickness.Although these products seem "flimsy" and easy to break the compressive strength is so great when supported from underneath thath it is used under roads to prevent cracks and frost heaves.Polystrom is probably just a "brand name" like styrofoam which is EPS.Here's some info;
What is a Polystyrene Foam?
Do you think the irregularity of your stand is what cracked your frame?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea, its just a type of styrofoam you lay under the tank.
Use 1/2" insulation foam


----------



## bradleyheathhays (Oct 19, 2011)

First thanks for the help. I've actually asked this question a couple other places and the consensus seems to be that this kind of foam only needs to be used under tanks without frames, and so I had decided against it. Although considering the size of the tank in the video I'm not exactly sure how it stays together without a frame, but I'm still new and learning.

Turns out what cracked my top ring was acetone. Situation was...tank was upside down on it's stand and I'm up inside it giving all the joint areas one last wipe down with acetone before I re-silicone it. Using fairly liberal amounts some of the acetone runs down and pools on the inside top frame lip...and that's when the frame broke in three places. Made a single loud pop each time it broke. My best guess is that some of the acetone worked it's way into the joint as a liquid and expanded into a gas and caused the frame to separate. But then again I'm not entirely sure.

So, what's yall's take on using this foam material under a framed tank?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't see any problems using it. I was going to use it myself, but screwed up and forgot when I placed the tank.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 27, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Use 1/2" insulation foam


This. I remember using styrofoam under my tanks as a boy, but i switched to using the green 1/2" inch insulation foam. That stuff is dense enough to not compress too much and at the same time easier to cut in a clean way. Styrofoam always looks messy and it likes to crumble at the edges. Make sure the foam is not too thick (1"+), so that it does not put pressure on the middle of bottom glass plate. Also consider that this insulates your tank very well at the bottom.


----------

